# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Inverness BKA

## emcampbell

Big thanks to those in the Inverness BKA who had me over to give a wee seminar on my research on tuesday. Sorry about my horrid cough and chest infection - I hope it didn't detract too much from the content !

Also sorry to one member for giving him a scare about his bees being chock full of Acarine and 100% carnie !!! That's what happens when I mix post codes up  :Smile: 

Ewan

----------


## Jimbo

Must have caught the cough and chest internet virus from me when I e-mailed you the wing results!
Got your samples through the post on Tuesday

----------

